# Honda HS1132 Stopped Driving - cable unhooked from tensioner? REBUILT RIGHT TRANNY BAD!



## GDHobkirk (Dec 27, 2017)

I had gone 300 yards in 12" fresh snow. Working great. Stopped to cross street, and no drive.

Took apart some and found the* drive cable had come disconnected from the tensioner spring. AHA! Obviously this is the problem. *Connected it, tightened the cable slightly at both ends. But it did not fix the problem.

With the tensioner on, I can force the belt belt to slide with difficulty - is this normal?
There is an adjuster for the auger tensioner, but not the drive tensioner - right?
When running and lever down, the belt seems to spin with zero slipping - and that is not affected by sliding the transmission into forward or reverse - if there was a tranny problem, it would add load and slow the spinning, right?
The fluid level is even with the top line (the seal was somewhat distorted but I was able to remove the bend from it)
From underneath, the pulley into the transmission seems to turn easily.
The transmission is ENGAGED and the lever seems to go in/out freely when the control is operated.
AND, how could the cable have disconnected from the spring? The hook on the spring looked fine, I did not see any damage on the cable end (I believe the cable is 2 years old)..
The transmission was repaired 2 years ago by JnC, the miracle guru from this forum. 

HELP! I have two big driveways and 12" of snow to clear.

*=============== note - I modified title to change focus after 12 entries in thread ============*


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

so you can eyeball the drive belt engaging/spinning ....right?

you say the lever is in engaged position right? did you try playing with that lever back and forth and eyeball the shaft moving back and forth into tranny?

with the drive lever down can you eyeball the hydro tranny drive axle is spinning? 

are both pins on both drive sprocket wheels present?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> so you can eyeball the drive belt engaging/spinning ....right?
> 
> you say the lever is in engaged position right? did you try playing with that lever back and forth and eyeball the shaft moving back and forth into tranny?
> 
> ...


the cable coming off is the main clue. I would inspect other end of cable also under handle.
also there are 2 springs on that tensioner for drive cable.


----------



## GDHobkirk (Dec 27, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> so you can eyeball the drive belt engaging/spinning ....right? *YES*
> 
> you say the lever is in engaged position right? *YES*
> did you try playing with that lever back and forth and eyeball the shaft moving back and forth into tranny? *I SEE THE TENSIONER MOVE AND THE BELT ENGAGE - BUT I DON'T SEE A SHAFT (THE DRIVE SHAFT CONNECTED TO THE DRIVE PULLEY?) MOVING "BACK AND FORTH" - ARE YOU ASKING IF I'VE OBSERVED THIS FROM UNDER THE CHASSIS (IF SO, NO - ONLY FROM THE TOP)*
> ...


You are making me wonder about my answer above on springs in the handle area. When this happened, the left lever (drive) was up, so the tensioner spring was not connected. But unless you ask me, I don't want to go out and hoist the blower up on its nose again. I will say that both levers feel normal. 

*And thank you for your interest!*


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

GDHobkirk said:


> You are making me wonder about my answer above on springs in the handle area. When this happened, the left lever (drive) was up, so the tensioner spring was not connected. But unless you ask me, I don't want to go out and hoist the blower up on its nose again. I will say that both levers feel normal.
> 
> *And thank you for your interest!*


we need more eyes on this problem. I'm missing something.

if the drive belt is engaging , the drive wheel pins intact , the engaged/released lever in engaged position......then what's left guys?????

hydro-static tranny problem or final drive gearbox.

wish I could inspect in person.


----------



## GDHobkirk (Dec 27, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> we need more eyes on this problem. I'm missing something.
> 
> if the drive belt is engaging , the drive wheel pins intact , the engaged/released lever in engaged position......then what's left guys?????
> 
> ...


*ADDITIONAL INFO*
When I rotate the track, the axle shaft move but the tranny shaft does not - I assume this is the transmission requires the motor to be running to make the trans operate?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

When you rotate the shafts by hand, PLEASE disconnect the spark plug wire. We don't want you to have to change your handle to lefty.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

GDHobkirk said:


> *ADDITIONAL INFO*
> When I rotate the track, the axle shaft move but the tranny shaft does not - I assume this is the transmission requires the motor to be running to make the trans operate?


it should move. ( even if motor off ) confused by which shaft is moving and which is not? ( axle shaft vs tranny shaft ) is there anyway you can post picture ?

this is a long shot.I have seen this happen.inspect that engage/release lever again. watch the backside and see that the littleshaft that it is connected to moves in an out of tranny.

the reason I ask is that the lever is held by a small clip pin or cotter pin.if that came off then the shaft will not move in andout.

like i said its a long shot.

if okay , then I would say best case, you have an air pocket in system and it needs tobe bledor worse casesomething is amiss in the right side tranny (or final drive gearbox )

hopeI'm wrong. we have other Honda techs here that may know more.


----------



## GDHobkirk (Dec 27, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> it should move. ( even if motor off ) confused by which shaft is moving and which is not? ( axle shaft vs tranny shaft ) is there anyway you can post picture ?
> 
> this is a long shot.I have seen this happen.inspect that engage/release lever again. watch the backside and see that the littleshaft that it is connected to moves in an out of tranny.
> 
> ...


What I consider the differential (the tranny part on the right) was rebuilt about 2 years ago by JnC. So it probably has under 40 hours total use since then. 
I hope the pictures help.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

pictures are great. hope you understand why i asked.

if I were there I would start engine , have it in engaged position , tie down drive handle and then eyeball the shaft coming out of hydro to see if spinning. if so there is a problem with your right side tranny ( or final drive ) 

that shaft drives a gear that drives other gears and then the main gear that is connected to drive axle for tracks by a pin. That pin may have broken.


----------



## GDHobkirk (Dec 27, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> if I were there I would start engine , have it in engaged position , tie down drive handle and then eyeball the shaft coming out of hydro to see if spinning.
> 
> *I can't do that because I've got the machine standing on its nose. *
> 
> ...


*Thank you. *


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

here


GDHobkirk said:


> *Thank you. *


I'm done. you put it on ground and do it.

good luck.


----------



## GDHobkirk (Dec 27, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> here
> 
> I'm done. you put it on ground and do it.
> 
> good luck.


Sorry, "grumpy old man." I really appreciate you help. But I could not figure out how to run the blower and observe the transmission shafts - I am 75 and I can't kneel are two example of my limitations. 

Last night I realized I could make it visible by wrapping it in tape with several inches protruding. It worked.

*RESULT =* The shaft out of the transmission spins fast with the speed control set fast. 
*CONCLUSION =* This confirms that the Right Unit needs fixing. 
*QUESTIONS - Repairing the Right Tranny box (again) *

I watched JnC repair it 2-3 years ago. There were lots of problems, including gears and bushings (the bushings had so much wear the shaft was not aligned). We replaced all the bearings, bushings, and worn parts. I bought the parts from BOATS something. 
I was never a full-time mechanic, but for 15 years I owned and ran an independent shop with 4 mechanics (specialized in VW, Audi, & Porsche). I recognize good technicians and good work. I am 100% confident the repair was good. JnC was very good and deliberate.
I do not recall or have a list of all the parts changed. He used Mobil One grease. 
*Are the "2 pins that break"* the one on the long shaft that protrudes out and on the countershaft (part # 23220-767-000)? #3 on page Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up - Official Site

I am considering buying the gasket (21115-767-C30) and the two pins so they can be en route while I take things apart. I have other things happening, so I can't dive into this full time right now. 
*Any comment, "Grump?"

Thank you much. *


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

GDHobkirk said:


> Sorry, "grumpy old man." I really appreciate you help. But I could not figure out how to run the blower and observe the transmission shafts - I am 75 and I can't kneel are two example of my limitations.
> 
> Last night I realized I could make it visible by wrapping it in tape with several inches protruding. It worked.
> 
> ...


my grand daughter calls me the "grumpy ol troll" so youre not alone. was in a head on accident with my Harley and had internal bleeding in my brain. they had to cut a piece of skull off to lazer the bleeding blood vessels. brain surgery was north of $50,000


major headaches for 2 years and minor headaches since 1991. I get VERY irritable when tired. an I take it out on anybody including you so I humbly apologize.

anyways, enough of that sob story. go to Honda forum hear. There is a sticky at top by JnC about servicing/repair the right side tranny.That is how I learned.

Have done about 7-8 of them.I usually buy the axle with gear set from boats.net at $149. recently bought 2 from bike bandit for $109 but you have to wait 2 months from a slow boat from Japan.

Believe me , if I were close to you , would be happy to help you do this. 

I'm just guessing that that pin broke on the drive axle.Of course the only way to tellis open it up.


----------



## GDHobkirk (Dec 27, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> my grand daughter calls me the "grumpy ol troll" so youre not alone. was in a head on accident with my Harley and had internal bleeding in my brain. they had to cut a piece of skull off to lazer the bleeding blood vessels. brain surgery was north of $50,000. major headaches for 2 years and minor headaches since 1991. I get VERY irritable when tired. an I take it out on anybody including you so I humbly apologize. anyways, enough of that sob story. go to Honda forum hear.
> 
> There is a sticky at top by JnC about servicing/repair the right side tranny.That is how I learned.
> 
> ...


I was never offended. I thought your profile. - I thought you listed "grumpy old man" as well as "grumpy ol troll" - so I was trying to be cute.

FWIW, once I firured out how to observe the shaft coming out of the hydro unit, I realized I should have thought of it much earlier. 
Your reply made me realize they offer the shaft assembly. It makes me realize I really should take it apart before ordering. I was already looking at the Boats page 


Why have you done 7-8 of these? Do you do a lot of snowblower stuff?
What kind of furniture do you make?
Bouncing on your head from a motorcycle is bad. I've done it 3 times, although helmets limited the damage.
I am a woodworker, although my thing is "dreaming big" and building workshops (mine and a workshop at HGRM that has about 20 people doing occasional work). Over 10 years ago, I bought 10,000 pounds of parts to make about 350 child rockers. I created some kits, wrote excellent instructions, and then ignored them. I am starting to deal with them now (that's my delay on diving into the snowblower).

Peace


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I have the snowblower sickness as many others here do. keeps me out of trouble and bars.

charter member of snowblowersanonymous. meetings here 24/7/365

also run popular FB group for Honda owners. you are welcome to join. we praise this site ,SBF, there frequently.

yearly snowblower conference in reno ,nv every year. i pay for all the food , drinks , and lap dances at area strip joint (part owner )


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> yearly snowblower conference in reno ,nv every year. i pay for all the food , drinks , and lap dances at area strip joint (part owner )


What's the definition of inflation- A lap dance still costs $5, but the songs have gotten shorter.

Getting back to the right transmission, the countershaft 23220-767-000 was the part that broke on my machine.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Honda1132 said:


> What's the definition of inflation- A lap dance still costs $5, but the songs have gotten shorter.
> 
> Getting back to the right transmission, the countershaft 23220-767-000 was the part that broke on my machine.


the countershaft pin? that didnt take long.

I usually put a new one in as a routine when I rebuild these. Think it is $17. excuse me 21 bucks.......inflation

do u have pic?


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

Maybe, I'd have to go back through my phone, it was 5 years ago when it broke


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Ahhh, what a bummer, especially when you need the machine the most, I know we got clobbered here in Bedford with around 13" as well. 

I cant recall what components we replaced when we serviced the right gearbox but from the rust on the driveshaft it doesnt look like it was replaced. 

If the pin on the driveshaft is not sheared, like it usually is with most of these failed units, then you might have worn splines on the coutershaft and or the input shaft from the HST thats coming in to the gearbox.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JnC said:


> Ahhh, what a bummer, especially when you need the machine the most, I know we got clobbered here in Bedford with around 13" as well.
> 
> I cant recall what components we replaced when we serviced the right gearbox but from the rust on the driveshaft it doesnt look like it was replaced.
> 
> If the pin on the driveshaft is not sheared, like it usually is with most of these failed units, then you might have worn splines on the coutershaft and or the input shaft from the HST thats coming in to the gearbox.


hi. he said it was the countershaft but did not specify pin or worn splines. i cant see how that pin would shear unless jammed at very high speed? you're right , every bad pin I have seen is on the drive axle.


----------

